# new Shore Fishing website for Florida Anglers



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

.

http://www.floridashorefishing.com

is new and very informative for anyone visiting Florida for the first time as well
as the seasoned anglers wanting to add just a bit more to their arsenal.
Videos will be coming soon, according to their website.

You can also visit their FaceBook page to read more and also post your personal stories, photos and videos.

https://www.facebook.com/FLShoreFishing


Tight Lines !




.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Always in need of more fishing info for us fanatics!!
Thanks.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

fishnchevy said:


> Always in need of more fishing info for us fanatics!!
> Thanks.
> View attachment 16431


"I second that emotion"......... (Temptations)


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

BarefootJohnny said:


> .
> 
> http://www.floridashorefishing.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, seeing those pics of the fish make me hungry for a fish sammich.... LOL


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

looks like west coast site....here on the coast are conditions are different......still, ok for the basics....


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

BPReeds - ..." here on the coast are conditions are different "... what do you mean ?


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

your right that was a dumb comment....I didn't check out the site carefully..


----------

